# A few shots with Minolta Maxxum 400si



## guitstik (Jun 8, 2010)

I picked this camera up at a pawn shop for $50 with a 35-80mm f1:4-5.6 zoom lens. I took these shots at a car show I went to using FujiColor X-Tra 400 film.


----------



## guitstik (Jun 9, 2010)

had hoped for some C&C.


----------



## Early (Jun 9, 2010)

Nice!  Excellent!  Way to go!  :thumbup::thumbup:!!:lmao:

All kidding aside, welcome to the film world.  These are some good shots, especially for sharpness, comp and color.  First and last could be darker IMO.

Who did you processing?


----------



## guitstik (Jun 9, 2010)

Walgreen's believe it or not. I think they did a fairly decent job of it but I may have to find a camera store that still does processing in my area.


----------



## Mike_E (Jun 9, 2010)

American Camera on Poplar in Memphis does good work.  They do 120 as well.


----------



## guitstik (Jun 9, 2010)

Mike_E, I've been in there several times. The man that owns it has been very helpful and I have been meaning to go back and get him to do some developing for me. It is just that WG is so damn convenient.


----------

